# Invitation to Nov. 12 UNC Chat on "Managing IBS with Your Mind"



## opalsson (Nov 2, 2002)

I was visiting your excellent bulletin board, and was happy to see that Eric had posted a notice about our upcoming "Evening with the Experts" chat on the topic "Managing IBS with Your Mind: Psychological Treatment Approaches". However, the wrong date was posted (Eric - that was our website's fault - it was posted wrong on our site the first day).The chat is actually going to be on Nov. 12, from 8-10 PM, and you are all heartily welcome to join in. I will be there accompanied by Dr. Chuck Burnett, and we will be discussing hypnosis (one of my main areas of work), cognitive-behavioral therapy (one of Dr. Burnett's main areas of work), and other methods to use the mind beneficially in IBS.Come early, for there will be a slide show posted with the main information points that you can review at your own pace before entering the chat. And then we'll have a couple of hours to discuss anything related to these topics.To enter this chat event, simply come to our Center's website (I recommmend 15 minutes before the chat opens, so you have time to review the slide info) and follow the link from the chat announcement (our Center's website URL is http://www.med.unc.edu/ibs) Hope to see you there on Nov. 12,Olafur Palsson, Psy.D.Department of MedicineUniversity of North Carolina at Chapel Hill


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sounds great. welcome to the bb.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Dr palsson, I for one am really looking forward to the presentation and thanks for posting the right date on the forum here.







I just want to add, I appreciate what everyone there at the UNC is doing to help all of us with IBS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Welcome aboard.Sounds great, however when I tried to bookmark the site for November 12th, I got an error message when I clicked on the URL.Evie


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

For those of us unable to participate in the chat, will it be possible to read over what was said "after the fact"? IOW, will it be recorded somewhere that anyone can access?Thanks,LTL


----------



## opalsson (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks to all of you for your interest. As Evie pointed out, the link to our Center page om the previous message that guides you to our chat doesn't work, as it runs into the parentesis around it.So here is another way to get to the page: http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ On that page, click on the link in the chat announcement, to go to the chat next Tuesday night. The chatroom will open around 7:45 and the chat will start at 8.LTL - no, there will not be a chat transcript available after the session. I'm afraid that we've been asked specifically not to distribute a transcript afterwards from our monthly chats (people are worried about it inhibiting some questions and also making some of our presenters feel that they have to answer in more formal ways. We want to keep everybody feeling at ease in what they express in this chat). However, this time we will keep the slides referred to in the session available for a few days after the session, so that the key information will be accessible on the chat entrance page in the following days even if you miss the discussion. And keep in mind that this is a monthly chat, second Tuesday night each month. So if you miss this one, there will be other IBS related topics coming up soon. I know that stress and IBS is on the agenda soon, for example.Hope to see you there on Tuesday (Nov. 12).Olafur Palsson


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Dr Palsson. I am glad the slides will still be available for a couple days.Again, thanks for taking the time to present these chats, as I know you all have busy schedules. It is very helpful. and highly appreciated for sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Thank you for the cross-reference. I am going to try to be there.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is tonight.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I really want to be in on at least part of this discussion tonight, but unfortunately I have previous obligations. Do you need to be present for the entire chat, or can you just drop in for a bit? Will someone (from the BB possibly) be gathering discussed information so that it can be passed on later to those who had to miss it (like a summary of the main ideas)? I am just sick that I have to miss this tonight because it has great relevance to me at this point in my life!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, you can just drop in and out I don't think its a problem, may depend on how many are online.I will fill you in with any details I can remember.







Don't stress over it however, that is not so good, will keep you updated.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks, eric!!! You are an angel!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Dr. Paulsson,Enjoyed that session with you, Bill and everyone. Apologies for getting off the track a bit... I guess I wasn't totally aware of what the original topic was and the conversations seemed to be diverse. Looking forward to the next chat. If I am out of order... feel free to let me know. One of my diagnoses is borderline personality disorder... and I am often more impulsive than what is good.Yes, I am in treatment and making some good progress...







Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I got booted at the very end there from the web, but that was excellent and good to see other bb members there.







Thanks Dr Pallson, Dr Burnett, and Dr Whitehead!!!!Thanks for helping us with your research and thanks for the new chat forum and your time to help us and answer questions, I for one am very grateful for all that is done there at the UNC.


----------

